# Gentle Leader & Retractable leash?



## Dal (Feb 25, 2007)

We really want to spend more quality time, out exploring with our 2 boys.
Problem is we are still limited to only a day or so a week due to our schedules. Neither has learned to properly walk on a leash so it ends up a Tug of War. We had a good time by the river today, but were worn out(us and the boys) by the end of the trip.

Cheyenne - 7.5yr old GS mix
Chase - 1.5yr old Golden

I have ordered (2) Gentle Leaders. Everything I have read points to these being excellent for getting the boys under control. 

*My Question is, once we are comfortable using the leaders, will the Retractable leashes work with them? *We would like to allow the boys some freedom to explore while on walks around the Canal or river. The retractables I am looking at have a 26' reach.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I've used a GL in the past (now I use the GL Easy Walk Harness since he's much better about not pulling) but I cannot imagine using it with a retractable leash. I think you will have to use it with a traditional leash for several reasons. 

When you receive the harness in the mail, there should be a DVD with it, watch it and see what the trainer says. Personally, I'd stop using the retractable until they stopped pulling, I don't like retractables for that reason.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

NO!!!!!!!!!!! I have seen a dog DIE this way... that's a broken neck waiting to happen.

Personally, I believe that if you need a halti to control a dog, you should not even own a flexi lead.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Also never use a flexi lead near any other people or animals. They cause painful and scarring rope burn, and too many people let their dogs run right up to people and dogs and tangle them up. They are dangerous.


----------



## Dal (Feb 25, 2007)

We ask in order to learn. Thank you for the fast answers.

We do not retractable leashes yet, and may not bother in the future if they are that dangerous. 

I'll look into a few different length leads for walks under varying conditions.


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

A easy leader - made by the same company as the gentle leader - might work with a flexi. It's not ideal, because the point of the harness's is to discourage pulling, while a flexi allows it. But it should prevent them from pulling your arms too hard. I do like to give Harlow more freedom with her flexi on walks, than I can shorten it up when other people walk by.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sorry I didn't mean to sound like as big of an ahole as I realize I did... my heart just skips when I see that bc of the risk. Asking is GOOD!! Don't let know it all jerks like me stop you  Seriously, I realize I sounded shirt when I reread it!


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

The gentle leader brochure states that they should never be used with a flexi leash. 

DH uses one all the time w/Moose, our MinPin/Italian Greyhound mix. I hate the flexies personally, as he ALWAYS pull on it, while w/a regular leash, he's a doll. Also, it's tough to pull them back in time, if a jogger or bicyclist passes from the rear. I'm constantly having to remind DH to pull him back in. 

They also hurt. Big time. It got wrapped around my knees when I was wearing shorts, and I ended up with 3rd degree burns on the back of my knees, which is a sensitive spot to begin with. 

Bailey, our golden, has never been on a Flexi, and I don't feel the need to start. Moose has been able to pull the Flexi out of my hands (as a female, I have smaller hands than the grip is meant for) when he saw a skunk, and he was GONE. I've never had that issue with a regular leash. 

Like ACC, sorry if I sound harsh, I just really don't care for them. I can see their functionality if you had one dog, and were hiking on bare ground (no trees or shrubbery to entangle you) and you can't let them off leash. But in most circumstances, I'd advise against it. 

Just my 2 cents worth!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I use my flexi to get movement shots (show movement) bc I don't have help taking pictures... that's the only good use I ever found for a flexi. And maybe formal recall training... for the ring.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm not a fan of those either. I prefer a good ol' prong collar to train basic heeling skills on a 6' leather lead. Once we're past the stage of learning good heeling habits, then I think it is just fine to switch to a retractable lead to allow some freedom.

My "trick" (probably a common one) is that when my dog has his training collar on, I want him in heel position. If he's on his regular flat leather collar, he can sniff & search & meander all he wants as long as he's not pulling. It took him about 2 weeks to learn the difference.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You got good advice all ready Dal, personally I don't like the flexi leads. You just don't have any control with them and they should not be used with the gentle leader.

If you want to give the boys room to roam a little just use a long lead, you can get cotton rope so you don't burn your hands if they take off, they come in all lengths from 15ft up to 30 I think. It will be a little bulky to deal with but much safer than a flexi.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I use the Halti (similar to the gentle leader) I tried both. I also have a retractable that I use only in our backyard since we do not have a fence yet. But I would NEVER use the retractable anywhere else but our backyard. It really scares me now that he is 7 months old and I think totally capable of pulling so hard that it will snap. Someone suggested getting a really long lead (25 feet or more) so next time I go to the pet store I will get one.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I wouldn't use an halter with a flexi leash because the halter is a traning tool while a flexi isn't.Flexis can be dangerous.i got burnt by one and it wasn't even mine.I don't use them unless they are the wide(about an in) one cos they don't burn as much.
If you use a flexi,I would use a prong or a gentle leader harness, with it.
hope this help.


----------



## GoldenGratitude (Jan 25, 2007)

I bought a flexi leash and I hate it. I only used it a couple times. Not that Theo was hard to control or that there were any people around where I used it, it was just that it had no weight or stiffness to it and he and us got tangled in it very easily. It was just a huge pain in the butt. I then bought a 20' (or 25') lead (thick, cotten web) and it works great. I feel that I do have better control and we don't get tangled up anymore. I just bought a regular harness to use with the long lead but have not tried it yet.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I have used all the above mentioned training devices--I now prefer a prong. Any training device can be harmful if used wrong. If you can get the dogs to walk nicer on a regular leash then half you battle will be won. 

I have used those flexi leashes a long time ago and actually had them snap and break on me--not good. A better investment is the long leads. I have a couple in the trunk of my car at all times.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Well, I'm OCD with leashes-have tons of them-cotton web, leather, braided leather and also flexi. I know you'll thinks I'm nuts, but I was able to control my large Golden, Boomer, with the flexi leash locked on the shortest length. My trainer in Obedience class said that a 6' leash would be better, but, when he saw how boomer worked with the flexi he was amazed. BUT, they can be very dangerous if you don't know how to work them-my husband almost killed himself the first time he used one-he didn't realized it wasn't in the locked position and the dog started running!!!! Normally, I like working our dogs with a thin 6' leather leash-I just feel more in control. I did buy the gentle leader, but it never worked for Coach-or, possibly I was doing something wrong-all he did was try to get it off.


----------



## Dal (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks again. I think the Idea of keeping a couple of 25' leashes in the van would be best. That way they can wander into the water without dragging us along.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Flame if you must but you have a Flexi Fan here. I use one every day for Oakly and my evening walk. It is the flat and wide web type and I use it on a Martingale collar. I agree with others that those early models with the 1/8" rope were dangerous. Oakly and I did our obedience training with a regular 6' lead and he heels quite well. He also has a very good "Stop" command. The thing I like the Flexi over a long cotton leash (yes I have a large leash collection) is that it does not get tangled in his legs when he is on Okay to sniff around time. On most of our walk he walks by my side with the Flexi locked in a short position. 

As for a dog darting away I would think the potential danger would be the same with either a Flexi or any long leash or am I missing something here? I understand the dangers of having some sort of training or specialty collar/harness could be a danger on any long leash.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Flame if you must but you have a Flexi Fan here. I use one every day for Oakly and my evening walk. It is the flat and wide web type and I use it on a Martingale collar. I agree with others that those early models with the 1/8" rope were dangerous. Oakly and I did our obedience training with a regular 6' lead and he heels quite well. He also has a very good "Stop" command. The thing I like the Flexi over a long cotton leash (yes I have a large leash collection) is that it does not get tangled in his legs when he is on Okay to sniff around time. On most of our walk he walks by my side with the Flexi locked in a short position.
> 
> As for a dog darting away I would think the potential danger would be the same with either a Flexi or any long leash or am I missing something here? I understand the dangers of having some sort of training or specialty collar/harness could be a danger on any long leash.


Is Oak a puller?

If you are in areas where it's just the two of you or if he's not a puller, than a flexi may work fine for you.

I find that I can use the flexi in my front yard (only my backyard is fenced) or if we are up at our lake cabin (dirt road, rarity to see a car).


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

GoldenShamus said:


> Is Oak a puller?
> 
> If you are in areas where it's just the two of you or if he's not a puller, than a flexi may work fine for you.
> 
> I find that I can use the flexi in my front yard (only my backyard is fenced) or if we are up at our lake cabin (dirt road, rarity to see a car).


No, he is not a puller. He is not perfect but will respond to a mild correction on a flat collar. We only use the full extent of his flexi on maybe a third of our walk though quiet residential neighborhoods. Once we hit Main Street he is on full heel and is by my side on about 1' of lead. I also like the face I can hold the Flexi only in my left hand and not have to use two hands to walk him


----------



## Saxon'sMom (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! Lots of different opinons here. Do you want to hear from a newbie dog owner? The flexi-leashes scare me, as I can visualize all kinds of accidents, including the whole thing breaking apart....even the expensive ones. I really think they are not a good training tool for walking. I'm sure they have other training uses. Is it possible to let the dogs roam free in this wooded area? Saxon has learned the difference between walking beside us on a leash and being off leash to roam the woods and return on the "come" command. I can't tell you how much the boy enjoys just exploring in the woods! He always makes sure we are close by and often comes back beside us to check. We used the gentle leader for puppy class and for walks until he learned the command "no pull". I am very impressed with the gl. I will still use it in a situation where he may be difficult to control on a regular leash.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I have 3 dogs, a beagle mix who will follow her nose anywhere, a sighthound mix who can see a rabbit from a mile away and will catch it, and a golden, who is by far the best at being off leash. Before I got the golden, and before we had a fence, I used a 26 ft. flexi in the backyard for in bwteen walk potty breaks for a few reasons A)my sighthound will not go if you are right beside her B)it kept me from having to go in the yard when it was raining or cold. For walks or when we go out to the vet or Petco, etc. I use a 6 ft. leather leash, and a Gentle Leader on my golden. I was totally impressed with the GL and how it made Taz walk so much better. She resisted at first, but she doesn't even realize its on her now. I would never use a flexi with a GL, or use a flexi for anything other than in my own yard.


----------



## Dal (Feb 25, 2007)

After some good advice, Thank you all!. I caught a good deal at Walmart and got (2) 20 foot leads for $6.88ea. These should give them plenty of room to roam when we are alone.

Chases Gentle leader came in. Still waiting on Cheyenne's to arrive.

Chase was a perfect angle while I fitted and did all the adjustments. (The included DVD was a great help in understanding fit/use) 
I can't wait to start working with him on it.........unfortunately it is supposed to snow/rain the next few days.:no:


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I have never used a halti or gentle leader. Bailey was quit the puller and I was told to try the sporn harness which grips him under the arms to stop from pulling. This worked wonders, until he chewed threw it. Was he mastered this one I moved up to a regular body harness. I use this on walks and hikes with his regular 6 ft. lead and he does just fine now.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Good to hear you got the 20' leads. Much better than those flexi's. I've only observed people with them and my reaction is, oh no, they can't control the leash, much less the dog, let's go the other way. When we want Thor to be able to run, but still know where he is, we made a 50' lead out of parachute cord for him. (It can cut if you get tangled up in it, so be careful.) Thor took to his GL very well. I'd recommemd them to anyone with a puller.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I think that would be a very bad idea Dal, like mentioned. I think when your out there, you always have to be on the look out, and from just my experience alone i've seen things happen out of no where and i've seen dogs jerk on a regular lead and collar, now think of that happening in a gentle leader, think of the twist hard on the neck as it came to an abrupt stop once it hit the end of the line. Also think of how dangerous that retractable is, they have been known to snap and people have been hurt by them. They have also been known to wrap around a person as the dog ran, that would be very very dangerous for your children with you as well if something spooked them, and they ran around one of the kids.

Retractables should only be used on a well trained dog, not one in training to gain control of walks. And even then, I would never use one in a dog with a gentle leader on.

I've use the retractable on Bianka when she was younger and it worked great, but she was a well trained dog and on a reg. collar when I did this. She's not been on leash in long time though, she doesn't need one.


----------



## Dal (Feb 25, 2007)

Goldndust said:


> I think that would be a very bad idea Dal, like mentioned. I think when your out there, you always have to be on the look out, and from just my experience alone i've seen things happen out of no where and i've seen dogs jerk on a regular lead and collar, now think of that happening in a gentle leader, think of the twist hard on the neck as it came to an abrupt stop once it hit the end of the line. Also think of how dangerous that retractable is, they have been known to snap and people have been hurt by them. They have also been known to wrap around a person as the dog ran, that would be very very dangerous for your children with you as well if something spooked them, and they ran around one of the kids.
> 
> Retractables should only be used on a well trained dog, not one in training to gain control of walks. And even then, I would never use one in a dog with a gentle leader on.
> 
> I've use the retractable on Bianka when she was younger and it worked great, but she was a well trained dog and on a reg. collar when I did this. She's not been on leash in long time though, she doesn't need one.


No no, I have picked up (2) regular 20 foot cotton training leads. Not even considering the retractables anymore.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Dal, I really like the color of your gentle leader!! It's a light pink or something? I got mine from Petco and they only had the standard blue or black, and they didn't have a blue large enough, so Charlie's got the black. It looks a lot more noticeable and serious when its in black! Chase looks quite cute with the lighter color!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

BTW I have horrible scars on my legs from a flexi. It burned me. The accident happened when I was 12 and I am 26 now and it is still there. I use one now... alone, when working my dog... but I am a very experienced dog handler with a well trained dog.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> BTW I have horrible scars on my legs from a flexi. It burned me. The accident happened when I was 12 and I am 26 now and it is still there. I use one now... alone, when working my dog... but I am a very experienced dog handler with a well trained dog.


Wow...that is really scary. After reading everything about the flexi I will no longer use it for Charlie. I will use it on my little 13 yr old cockapoo who at her age couldn't outrun a turtle. I also got the 20 ft leads.


----------



## Dal (Feb 25, 2007)

sashac said:


> Dal, I really like the color of your gentle leader!! It's a light pink or something? I got mine from Petco and they only had the standard blue or black, and they didn't have a blue large enough, so Charlie's got the black. It looks a lot more noticeable and serious when its in black! Chase looks quite cute with the lighter color!


Chase's is tan(Fawn) and we ordered Cheyennes in Black. I felt they would be less distracting if matched to their natural colors. To bad they don't make a black collar with tan nose loop.


----------

